# 536.887750 Sprocket & Hub Screw



## Donald Joseph Wood (Feb 14, 2017)

What is up with this sheering of the Sprocket & Hub Screw. What a pain in the neck. This last time I was on a flat surface. Does anybody have a better screw part number?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You may want to elaborate a little. Hard to figure out what your talking about, with that description.


----------



## Donald Joseph Wood (Feb 14, 2017)

Absoloutly, Here's a video of the exact issue. The bolt seems to shear off for no specific reason.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe go up to a better grade bolt, like a grade 8.


----------

